# HMP-Dateien für Musik?



## Minimuffel (1. August 2005)

Hallo, 
die Freundin meiner Mutter hat uns per Email "Lieder aus alten Zeiten" zu geschickt  ...diese sind HMP-Dateien  ...hab ich noch nie gehört und kann sie nicht abspielen bzw. umändern in mp3 etc!  Wer hat von HMP schon mal gehört, und weiss wie man dies sich veranschaulichen kann?    

Bevor ich wieder angeschnautzt werde: Wenn das das falsche Forum is, dann tuts mir leid..aber hat ja was mit Musik(Audio) zu tun und gesuchter Software..wer das anderst sieht, darf sich zurück halten, keine Lust auf nervige Diskussionen, wo was hingehört...denn : Jeder hat verschiedene Ansichtsaspekte! Danke!


----------



## chmee (1. August 2005)

HMP : MIDI : Human Machines MIDI- file .. used by several games ¦

? Seltenes, eigenartiges Format.

mfg chmee


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. August 2005)

Wenn ich hier so "Lieder aus alten Zeiten" und "used by several games" lese muss ich unweigerlich an Chris Huelsbeck denken.
Gibt's den eigentlich noch?


----------



## Minimuffel (2. August 2005)

naja..mittlerweile haben sich mehrere beschwerd...also endlich kann man sich das auch als mp3 anhören..aber mal gut zu wissen, was des is


----------

